# unable to find device



## steves (Oct 16, 2011)

Running Fedora 15.

Starting novacomd and it says:
novacomd version novacomd-71 starting...
novacomctl socket ready to accept

log file says:
new high speed USB device number 13 using ehci_hcd
New USB device found, idVendor=0830, idProduct=8071
New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
Product: Palm
Manufacturer: bootie
mtp-probe: checking bus 1, device 13: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-5"
mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 13 was not an MTP device

I had no problem mounting it, creating the dir and dropping three zip files into it. I reboot the TP into dev mode by holding down volume up until the large USB symbol shows up.

I then run 
./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller (both files are in the current directory.)

Which results in:

unable to find device

The only other threads I can find related to other devices. I tried under XP as well and it cannot find any device. I've also tried different USB ports. Which should not be the problem as I can access the device as a USB device.


----------



## Firebone (Oct 16, 2011)

I had the same problem...How do you solve?


----------



## steves (Oct 16, 2011)

No, I'm afraid not. It's been totally ignored.
I've tried it with different computers but no luck. Which is very surprising, how much can these devices vary? Not much I'm sure. So then it's down to maybe Linux distributions. Certainly (in this case) there's no variance that could come from user errors, as the instructions are plain enough.
What distro are you using?


----------

